# We have a new signature, again!



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We had AM/PM rally trials at our obedience club this morning. Lily and I entered Rally Master to get our last leg (and hence new title) in the AM trial. It was a good Master course, but especially good for us since there were no spins or back up 3 steps variants. We got a 94 and even though that didn't place I was very happy with that score since it was pretty early in the morning and we were the second team in for it.


In the afternoon we entered Master, Excellent B and Advanced A to try for a RACh triple Q (our first of many). The afternoon Master course was very different and quite a challenge with a spin right and a spin left and a back up 3 steps plus 1 or 2 steps left change of direction. We got a spin left, but not the spin right two stations later. We got back up 3 steps but it wasn't beautiful so our afternoon Master score was an 85 (the missed spin cost 10 points). As has been the case in doing almost all of our RAE double Qs Lily did better in each class in the afternoon getting a 95 in Excellent and a 100 in Advanced. I could tell she was sort of tired in the advanced course since she clearly was thinking about skipping the jump but some quick management on my part got her over it. We didn't place in any class other than advanced in the afternoon where we took 2nd, but the scores in the 9s all point toward the idea that pursuing a RACh is a realistic goal to set!


Here are some pics to commemorate the title.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Congratulations, Lily CD RE and Lily Herself !! I'm so happy for you both, and what a wonderful achievement. You two were tested on multiple levels, and came through beautifully. It's only a matter of time until we celebrate your RACh!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I just spent a little time looking at how things shape up for us on points so far in context of what the RACh requires. You have to earn 300 point with at least 150 points from Master. You also need 20 triple Qs (Master, Excellent and Advanced). Today was the first triple Q and we got a total of 21 points today (5 from Master, 6 from Excellent and 10 from Advanced). We also should get some retroactive points since we have two other Master scores and one set of RAE scores that should get tallied in once AKC goes through their records to reflect the new rules. It will be hard and expensive but I think we can get there.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congrats! Have you run out of wall space for all the ribbons yet?LOL!!!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Congratulations, Catherine and Lily! I am so thrilled for you! :adore: :love2:


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m thrilled too. You and Lily had a wonderful, productive day today. Super congratulations.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Congratulations team Lily and Catherine! Your hard work is paying off and I wish you success in the journey to RACh.


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

Congratulations!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Congratulations! you have put a lot of hard work into this!


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

Congrats! Cheers to wonderful teamwork! I loved seeing pictures of both of you as well. You both look fab!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Moni said:


> Congrats! Cheers to wonderful teamwork! I loved seeing pictures of both of you as well. You both look fab!



So Moni we need to talk tracking! If Lily were to get a TD she would be an AKC VCD1 (versatile companion dog 1). I have started her with tracking a couple of times and every time we get back to it she just puts her nose down and goes. I need to work on turns and indications though to have her ready to do a certification track and then a test.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> So Moni we need to talk tracking! If Lily were to get a TD she would be an AKC VCD1 (versatile companion dog 1). I have started her with tracking a couple of times and every time we get back to it she just puts her nose down and goes. I need to work on turns and indications though to have her ready to do a certification track and then a test.


Yep - this should be loads of fun for both of you. Lots of teams get serious with tracking for the versatility titles. We have several member on Long Island who come and drive up to track with the Hudson Valley Tracking Club. I am no longer a very active member but my friends, who run the club are top notch people. Our president is a very busy tracking judge. Communication is now mainly via the FB group page: There is a training day scheduled which officially does not have "instruction" but there will be so many people eager to help this should be a really good first step: There is a $10 fee and you get to see the fields we test on. From the FB page: "March 24 - A training day is planned at the test fields in Milan NY. Club members and non members are welcome to participate. More information to follow as we get closer to the date". Stephanie Crawford is our president - she is also a tracking judge and this is her email: [email protected]


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh that sounds great. I know Stephanie a bit from showing at the Susque-Nango KC summer obedience and rally trials. I will have to ask her, but I think she perhaps has arranged to do certification tracks for people around th times of that set of trials. I know she can do this but I think if I can get some dates that specify goals set up that would help me get it all to happen.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Catherine - you and Lily continue to amaze - you have so much to be proud of - good show!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Wow, Congratulations Catherine and Lily!! Bravo, that is excellent work! Thanks for also posting the requirements for the RACh. I am wondering for the triple Qs, do you have to pay the entry fees for all 3 classes for each show? So if entry fees are $30: 3 x 30 = 90 x 20 = $1800 on entry fees alone just to get the triple Qs needed for a RACh?? Add in all the previous entry fees to get to that point, the travel, etc - wow that’s gonna cost at least as much as a conformation Ch... never realized!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well this is an expensive title to earn, but you do get a break on the triple Q entries and also RAE entries generally. So if the first entry in a dog is $30 then the 2nd and other additional entries are often lowered to $25. However you wouldn't get discounts on entries of a different dog nor would you get a discount if you were entering both rally and obedience since those have different event numbers. I am filling out some entries this afternoon and the first one has $30 for the first entry but a discount for a triple entry of $75 for all three classes rather than $90.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Really proud of you for RM title. That's not easy. I'm super excited to see what you guys do next.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> Wow, Congratulations Catherine and Lily!! Bravo, that is excellent work! Thanks for also posting the requirements for the RACh. I am wondering for the triple Qs, do you have to pay the entry fees for all 3 classes for each show? So if entry fees are $30: 3 x 30 = 90 x 20 = $1800 on entry fees alone just to get the triple Qs needed for a RACh?? *Add in all the previous entry fees to get to that point, the travel, etc - wow that’s gonna cost at least as much as a conformation Ch... never realized!*


Oh, heavens yes. I've spent at least $4K just on Novice and Advanced if you factor in hotels. Would have cost $3,500 to go to Nationals, so I decided against trying to even get in the lottery. We'll probably be up to $20K if we decide to try for the RACh. Speaking of lottery, I better win it if I want to continue in dog sports :lol:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> Oh, heavens yes. I've spent at least $4K just on Novice and Advanced if you factor in hotels. Would have cost $3,500 to go to Nationals, so I decided against trying to even get in the lottery. We'll probably be up to $20K if we decide to try for the RACh. Speaking of lottery, I better win it if I want to continue in dog sports :lol:


You are very funny ZM. The other way (aside from the lottery) to take some of the bite out of entry fees and such is to have a dog training business. If you are a trainer keeping business records then you need to train and show your dog, attend seminars & workshops and such to "prove your metal" as a legit person that people should hire. Then the show fees become business expenses. You have to make sure you make enough money to not go in the hole year after year on your schedule C such that you attract the attention of the IRS and end up getting audited.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I had no idea, Catherine! This could be more realistic than winning the lottery. Thank you


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> I had no idea, Catherine! This could be more realistic than winning the lottery. Thank you



Ian Dunbar taught me that! Makes sense though right?


----------

